# Bones with Plates and Pins .. cold weather?



## RachelFerd (27 October 2009)

Quick question for those of you with bones fixed with bits of metal... do your fixings hurt more in the cold weather?

I had my scaphoid permanently pinned back in the summer, and it's not caused me much bother until this week, where the whole wrist joint has become very stiff and quite sore again. Do you think its a weather thing?


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2009)

yes, my arm used to ache a lot when weather was really cold. had plate removed and it doesn't any more.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (27 October 2009)

my bro has a pin in his wrist and he says it aches in the colder weather. I think it's a common complaint with plates and pins etc


----------



## Gamebird (27 October 2009)

Yup!


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2009)

Well-timed post if not particularly welcome by me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, as my newly-plated arm and I are dying to get out there in the cold weather.


----------



## AutumnRose (27 October 2009)

Yes i have a friend with a plate in her leg that complains it aches a lot in the winter. 

My ribs ache badly where the breaks were if they get cold, and they've got no metal in them 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 EXtra thermals for me this winter


----------



## Enfys (27 October 2009)

Our winters average -10C to -15C on a daily basis for 3 or 4 months, but dry. My OH has his hip screwed and plated and says that the cold doesn't affect him as much as rainy periods do.

Off topic a little, in Wales where it always seemed to be wet, I was on my way to being crippled with creaky (previously broken, but unplated) bones, here the cold doesn't affect me at all.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2009)

Enfys, are you somewhere that gets really crisp, dry cold (in the mountains, say) as opposed to British bitter, damp cold? 
i think it makes a huge difference. 5 below here in England is vile, but i've been in 30 below in Canada and it wasn't anything like the same level of misery. most odd.


----------



## kit279 (27 October 2009)

It's not so much the cold, it's the damp, I find.  People with inflammatory conditions (rheumatoid) tend to find it gets much more bearable in a hot dry climate.  My wrist is pinned too and I just take regular ibuprofen in the winter, 2 in the morning and 2 at night.


----------



## Gamebird (27 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Well-timed post if not particularly welcome by me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, as my newly-plated arm and I are dying to get out there in the cold weather. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Patience... You'll get plenty of cold and wet next week to experiment with I dare say


----------



## Vix1978 (27 October 2009)

Hmm - tend to find my collar bone doesn't give me too much hassle - but suppose that it isn't a particularly mobile area


----------



## Enfys (27 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Enfys, are you somewhere that gets really crisp, dry cold (in the mountains, say) as opposed to British bitter, damp cold? 
i think it makes a huge difference. 5 below here in England is vile, but i've been in 30 below in Canada and it wasn't anything like the same level of misery. most odd. 

[/ QUOTE ]

We are in Canada, the 'warmer' bit, sadly flat though. As you say, it is a completely different kind of cold.
Much as I loved the UK, living in Wales for 9 years made me ill. I ached and creaked, and suffered from SAD for 10 months of the year, by February every year I would have a total systems failure, stop hunting (so it must have been bad!) throw the horses out and hibernate until April.

The allergies stopped too, OH couldn't LOOK at a horse without sneezing, now I no longer have to literally strip on the doorstep, and he cuddles cats without red eyes and tears.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2009)

ooh, lucky you in Canada. not sure i could cope with the bears though...!  i totally agree about the weather in certain parts of England, i'm over the other side from Wales so although it gets cold it is very windswept, the winds dry the fields out fast, and it seems healthier than the damp valleys!


----------



## Seahorse (27 October 2009)

I find mine aches more in damp weather, last week when it was raining constantly my knee was very painful. So was my elbow too, but that hasn't been pinned it was dislocated.


----------



## icestationzebra (27 October 2009)

I have to admit I am 'aware' of my bionic leg in very cold days - but it is nowhere near a constant ache.  I'm sure I'll be a hobbling old goblin though in a few years time


----------



## sarahHugo (27 October 2009)

Yes.. really aches. I have 8 screws and a plate in my leg. Cant wait to have them out in April next year.. as I am not allowed to ride with them in


----------



## Bubblegum (27 October 2009)

Yes...I have very large plate &amp; lots of pins in my leg. It is a relatively new injury and I am just going in to my first winter...and I have been told to expect lots of pain. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I am not allowed to have it removed until next year (earliest) but then...apparently it will be less troublesome. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




At least I am allowed to ride...but I must admit the pain does get me down sometimes.


----------



## RobinHood (27 October 2009)

I've had my collar bone plate for 4yrs now and haven't noticed it being different in cold weather. Mind you some of the nerves haven't ever grown back so I don't have any feeling round it, maybe that's why?


----------



## Mabel98 (27 October 2009)

I find the damp worse than the cold. I have a plate and 8 screws in my leg and they will stay in forever. You just get used to low grade pain after a while and learn to live with it. I can ride ok, i just can't ride as short or for as long as i could before the accident.


----------



## amanda123 (27 October 2009)

Had the plaster off my pinned and plated wrist last week and couldn't believe how stiff it was, it really stiffens up over night. I bought a 'thermoskin' wrist wrap, designed I think for people with arthritis, and wore it in bed last night and my wrist was definately better this morning. It still seems to have a long way to go before its anything like back to normal though.


----------



## brighthair (27 October 2009)

I don't have plates but have 2 old fractured ankles, and the damp/cold def affects them, I find they get stiff and sore


----------



## Seahorse (28 October 2009)

Why do some people have their metalwork out and some have to stay in? I have a plate and 6 pins in my knee due to a tpf 4 years ago and as far as I'm aware they're staying in forever!


----------



## Elissar (30 October 2020)

Chloe_GHE said:



			my bro has a pin in his wrist and he says it aches in the colder weather. I think it's a common complaint with plates and pins etc
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Elissar (30 October 2020)

How severe is the pain are we talking about? Cuz I have 11 screws and implant in my arm.


RobinHood said:



			I've had my collar bone plate for 4yrs now and haven't noticed it being different in cold weather. Mind you some of the nerves haven't ever grown back so I don't have any feeling round it, maybe that's why?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## shortstuff99 (30 October 2020)

This post is from 11 years ago 🧟‍♀️.

Although seeing some of these usernames is a blast from the past!


----------



## milliepops (30 October 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			This post is from 11 years ago 🧟‍♀️.

Although seeing some of these usernames is a blast from the past!
		
Click to expand...

bit of a who's who, HHOers of yesteryear


----------



## JennBags (1 November 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			This post is from 11 years ago 🧟‍♀️.

Although seeing some of these usernames is a blast from the past!
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was just thinking, they are sadly missed, such great contributors to the C&T board.


----------



## shortstuff99 (1 November 2020)

JennBags said:



			That's what I was just thinking, they are sadly missed, such great contributors to the C&T board.
		
Click to expand...

I used to really enjoy reading all of their reports! Come back and let us all live vicariously again 🤣


----------



## RachelFerd (11 November 2020)

I am the OP - strange to see this thread reignited. I only visit here once in a blue moon. Funnily enough, now we're into autumn, my plated wrist is aching again...


----------



## Racheybabez84 (11 November 2020)

i get the same with my leg, i have 8 pins and a plate, i find the damp worse than the cold but still get pain in the cold weather, cant bare anything touching it either so cant do to many layers.


----------

